# Old Smokey & aMAZEn



## mosov (May 17, 2011)

I've got an Old Smokey and have ordered aMAZEn to use in it.  The OS has a 48" dia., so I drilled 8, 1/2 dia holes around it just under the heat element.  I've got 8 1/2 sheet metal press caps for the holes, so I can open and close as many as I need for ventilation.

Question I have for you aMAZEn veterans is do I also need ventilation on top, by cracking open the lid or perhaps drilling holes in it also.

In any event, within the next few days I'll be trying some cold smoked lox and I'll let you know how it goes...and maybe some picks too...of the OS.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2011)

MoSov said:


> I've got an Old Smokey and have ordered aMAZEn to use in it.  The OS has a 48" dia., so I drilled 8, 1/2 dia holes around it just under the heat element.  I've got 8 1/2 sheet metal press caps for the holes, so I can open and close as many as I need for ventilation.
> 
> Question I have for you aMAZEn veterans is do I also need ventilation on top, by cracking open the lid or perhaps drilling holes in it also.
> 
> ...


I don't know about an Old Smokey, but in my MES, I keep my exhaust vent open all the way for a hot smoke, and about halfway for cold smoking. I find the 3 small holes in the chip dumper, and the one drain hole in the floor (to drain pipe above back pan) to be enough incoming air.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

I agree with Bear. Whatever kind of smoker you have you must have a top vent so the smoke can get out, and it must be open. I keep mine open 100% for hot or cold smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (May 18, 2011)

In my SmokinTex there is a drain hole and a top vent. I keep both open 100% for both hot and cold smokes


----------



## venture (May 18, 2011)

Somebody has to be different here.  I use my 22.5 Weber kettle for cold smokes.  I have found that I can close the top vent 1/2 or even 2/3 of the way without adverse effects on the smoked cheese when using the AMNS.  Bottom vents fully open.  Other than that, my top vents are always fully open for hot smokes on the smoker and for grilling on the kettle.  Experiment and see what works best with your unit.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

Venture said:


> Somebody has to be different here.  I use my 22.5 Weber kettle for cold smokes.  I have found that I can close the top vent 1/2 or even 2/3 of the way without adverse effects on the smoked cheese when using the AMNS.  Bottom vents fully open.  Other than that, my top vents are always fully open for hot smokes on the smoker and for grilling on the kettle.  Experiment and see what works best with your unit.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I use my Weber kettle for cold smokes as well. I use the amns with both ends lit & the top & bottom vents fully open.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2011)

Venture said:


> Somebody has to be different here.  I use my 22.5 Weber kettle for cold smokes.  I have found that I can close the top vent 1/2 or even 2/3 of the way without adverse effects on the smoked cheese when using the AMNS.  Bottom vents fully open.  Other than that, my top vents are always fully open for hot smokes on the smoker and for grilling on the kettle.  Experiment and see what works best with your unit.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


You aren't being different---You're just like the Bear!:

If I'm not mistaken, that's what Todd recommends.

The only time I ever cut my top vents down is when I cold smoke with the AMNS, as I said above.

Whatever works for each individual is the best way to go.

Bear


----------

